# 30 Gallon tall tank



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

Thought I should post some pics of my 30 gallon tank. It's 1 year old now.




























As you can see Aquascaping can be tricky in a 24"X12"X24" tank. 

Current residents are an Ocelleris clown, Coral beauty and Diamond Goby. Also have a variety of inverts.

My camera sucks so bare with it :/


----------

